# Everett Aux police



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Just wondering if anybody had any information about the Everett aux Police. I have seen them on a couple times at city events. Any info would be helpful thank you.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

I grew up in Everett, I do know that they had Aux, not to sure if they still do.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Philly said:


> I grew up in Everett, I do know that they had Aux, not to sure if they still do.


I'm pretty sure they do, and I believe they wear white uniforms (well, for shirts, anyway).

One of their auxillary cops was working at the Riverfest down in the Gateway Center over the summer/fall (whenever it was)...and waved a car coming out of Target straight through the stop sign and right in front of my car when I had the right of way.

I had a few choice words for that auxillary cop, but I refrained from saying any of them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

frank said:


> Philly said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Everett, I do know that they had Aux, not to sure if they still do.
> ...


That's how they check to see if your brakes are working, and if you are paying attention. :lol:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

frank said:


> Philly said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Everett, I do know that they had Aux, not to sure if they still do.
> ...


Frank are you from Everett?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Philly said:


> Frank are you from Everett?


Nope...I just work in Everett. :woot:


----------

